# FIFA U-20 World Cup - July 2007



## GoM (Aug 7, 2007)

Managed to get through all my shots from the FIFA U-20 World Cup. Here are my favs. All of them shot at BMO Field/National Soccer Stadium in Toronto.

#1 - Canada vs. Chile






#2 - Canada vs. Chile





#3 - Mexico vs. Gambia





#4 - Mexico vs. Gambia





#5 - Mexico vs. Gambia





#6 - New Zealand vs. Gambia





#7 - New Zealand vs. Gambia





#8 - New Zealand vs. Gambia





#9 - Mexico vs. Portugal





#10 - Mexico vs. Portugal





#11 - Portugal vs. New Zealand





#12 - Portugal vs. New Zealand





#13 - Portugal vs. New Zealand





#14 - Austria vs. Chile





#15 - Austria vs. Chile





#16 - Austria vs. Chile





#17 - Chile vs. Argentina (Semi-Final)





#18 - Chile vs. Argentina (Semi-Final)





#19 - Chile vs. Argentina (Semi-Final)





#20 - Argentina vs. Czech Republic (Final)





#21 - Argentina vs. Czech Republic (Final)





#22 - Argentina vs. Czech Republic (Final)





#23 - Argentina, celebrating





#24 - Pitch invader





#25 - Chilean fans' protest against police brutality against the squad following their semi-final defeat to Argentina





#26


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 7, 2007)

GoM, what wonderful shots!!! I feel like I was there...they capture the action so well (and the heartbreak, in #19).  #24 ("Pitch Invader") makes me smile at the looks on their faces.  Do you get a press pass to get closer access to the action?


----------



## GoM (Aug 7, 2007)

Anty! We managed to drag you into the PJ forum!

And no, I did not have a press pass. These were all taken from my seat.

Glad you like em


----------



## HollandHusker (Aug 8, 2007)

Awesome shots, I like all of them! What lens ?


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 8, 2007)

Heehee, I try to visit all the forums except Critique (scary place!)


----------



## ClarkKent (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, I feel as if Iwere at the game.  Nice series.


----------



## GoM (Aug 8, 2007)

HollandHusker said:


> Awesome shots, I like all of them! What lens ?



I only have a fixed-lens bridge camera, a Fuji S5200. 38-380mm equivelant, though. Admittedly, though, the fact that the sensor isn't exaaaactly the best shows through. Hence, saving up for a 30D!

Thanks all


----------



## smyth (Aug 11, 2007)

good shots. I really dislike the turf thoughot. It doesn't photograph well. N. I don't understand why, they would install fieldturf in a brand new stadium... grass is the way to go. 

end rant. lol.


----------

